# Απαισιόδοξα μηνύματα



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2014)

_Σύμφωνα με το #1, σκοπός είναι να χαρίσεις ένα χαμόγελο σε όλους. Άρα ίσως να μην είναι στο κατάλληλο νήμα η συγκεκριμένη είδηση, εκτός κι αν θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να χαμογελάμε με κάθε ευσεβή πόθο. Κι αυτό σ'το λέει ένας φύσει αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος, που όμως είναι επιφυλακτικός και δεν θέλει να εξισώνει την αφέλεια με την αισιοδοξία. Χωρίς καμμιά διάθεση να σε κάνω να χάσεις την ψυχραιμία σου, εννοείται._

Η συζήτηση, που δεν ήταν συζήτηση αλλά μία και μόνη δημοσίευση, ξεκίνησε από εδώ.

Ορίστε. Άνοιξα καινούργιο νήμα για να επαναλάβω κάτι που δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα νόημα εκτός context και σαν ανεξάρτητο νήμα. Δεν το άνοιξα βέβαια γι' αυτόν τον λόγο, είναι προφανές ότι πλέον το σχόλιο είναι ξεκάρφωτο και ασυνάρτητο, αλλά ακριβώς για να συζητήσουμε πόσο είναι λογικό και έχει νόημα κάτι τέτοιο. Θεωρώ κοροϊδία να μου λέει κάποιος ότι μπορώ να ανοίξω καινούργιο νήμα για να σχολιάσω μια περαστική δημοσίευση ενός άλλου νήματος, γιατί ξέρει ότι δεν θα το κάνω, αφού δεν έχει νόημα. Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ του να θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε καθαρά τα νήματα από εκτός θέματος δημοσιεύσεις και του να πετάμε ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει στην οπτική μας. Το φόρουμ βέβαια συνεχίζει να είναι ιδιόκτητο, οπότε οι ιδιοκτήτες του κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν και δεν έχουν υποχρέωση να δώσουν λογαριασμό σε κανέναν, πλην φυσικά για την όποια χρήση λόγων τρίτου χωρίς την άδειά του.

Στο νήμα, λοιπόν, των αισιόδοξων μηνυμάτων, απαγορεύεται -εντός του νήματος- ο όποιος αντίλογος στο ό,τι θεωρεί ο καθένας αισιόδοξη είδηση. Ή περίπου. Γιατί κάτι που εγώ θεωρώ αισιόδοξο μπορεί να είναι απαισιόδοξο για τους διαχειριστές, οπότε και θα διαγραφεί ή θα μεταφερθεί. Άρα, απ' την στιγμή που μπαίνει ο αρχικός περιορισμός, δεν πρόκειται για γενικά αισιόδοξα μηνύματα αλλά για ό,τι θεωρεί αισιόδοξο η διαχειριστική ομάδα. Βλέπεις, αυτό συμβαίνει όταν εισάγεις υποκειμενισμό: παύει να έχει παγκόσμια αξία το περιεχόμενο. Φυσικά το φόρουμ δεν προβαίνει εύκολα σε λογοκρισία, αυτό το αναγνωρίζω. Αλλά όταν τεμαχίζεις την συζήτηση σε διαφορετικά νήματα την αποσυντονίζεις, την αποδυναμώνεις και τελικά την υποβαθμίζεις, με συνέπεια να μην ακούγεται ο αντίλογος, να μην έχει σημασία πια· γίνεται φθηνός. Δεν έχει σημασία αν αυτό είναι ο σκοπός ή μια παρενέργεια, σημασία έχει ότι συμβαίνει.

Βέβαια, στο τέλος είναι υπόθεση του τι θέλει η διαχειριστική ομάδα. Θέλει να λέει ότι βρίσκεται σε ένα ελεύθερο φόρουμ ή σε ένα συγκρατημένα ελεύθερο φόρουμ; Σε ένα φόρουμ που επιτρέπει όλες τις γνώμες αρκεί να μην χαλάνε την υποκειμενική οπτική του κάθε νήματος ή σε ένα φόρουμ που αντιμετωπίζει ισότιμα τις δημοσιεύσεις άσχετα με το αν συμφωνούν ή όχι μαζί τους; Οποιαδήποτε επιλογή είναι δικαίωμα των ιδιοκτητών και μόνο. Οι χρήστες, συμφωνούν ή όχι, είτε αποδέχονται και συμμετέχουν είτε δεν αποδέχονται και κρατάνε απόσταση. Και οι δυο καταστάσεις είναι απόλυτα σεβαστές. Είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να μην τον βάζουν σε διλήμματα και να μην ταλαιπωρείται για τις επιλογές του, για πράγματα που δεν αποτελούν υποχρεώσεις του.

Για να προλάβω όποιον διαβάσει μέσες άκρες τα παραπάνω και όχι τι γράφω στ' αλήθεια, δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν για τίποτα. Την γνώμη μου εκφράζω σχετικά με την πολιτική του φόρουμ σε κάποια πράγματα. Θεωρώ ότι εξαιτίας αυτής της πολιτικής αποτρέπεται ο υγιής διάλογος. Κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να έχει άλλη ιδέα για το τι είναι υγιής διάλογος και ισότιμος σεβασμός των απόψεων. Ή κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να ζητάει ισότιμο σεβασμό των απόψεων, ότι δεν είναι ντεφάκτο δικαίωμα του οποιουδήποτε. Σεβαστά όλα αυτά.

Ήθελα να γράψω κι άλλα αλλά τα ξέχασα. Ίσως ήταν σημαντικά, ίσως και όχι. Αν θυμηθώ θα επανέλθω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Τα παραπάνω γράφτηκαν επειδή δεν σου άρεσε, Helle, η διακηρυγμένη πολιτική στο νήμα των Αισιόδοξων Μηνυμάτων, που λέει ότι στο νήμα έρχεται ο καθένας να καταθέσει κάτι που τον έκανε να χαρεί και δεν θέλει να έρχεται ο άλλος να του τη σπάει με τη γκρίνια του. Είναι τόσο απλό να το σεβαστεί κανείς σαν διακηρυγμένη επιθυμία, μα τόσο απλό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Και μια πρακτική σκέψη: Όποιος θέλει να ανοίξει σχετική συζήτηση, πατάει το Reply with quote εκεί και παίρνει το παράθεμα και το πάει όπου αλλού θέλει και ξεκινάει συζήτηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2014)

Είναι προφανές ότι γράφτηκαν επειδή *δεν *μου αρέσει αυτή η πολιτική. Αν μου *άρεσε *είναι προφανές ότι *δεν *θα έγραφα τα παραπάνω. Εξίσου προφανές είναι ότι το σέβομαι, από την άποψη ότι δεν πρόκειται να ξαναγράψω στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα. Μην προσπαθείς όμως να με πείσεις ότι είναι αντικειμενική πολιτική και αφορά *ό,τι* θεωρεί ο *καθένας *αισιόδοξο. Απ' την στιγμή που απαγορεύονται συγκεκριμένου τύπου δημοσιεύσεις στο εν λόγω νήμα, είναι εύκολο να επεκταθεί η απαγόρευση σε οτιδήποτε φαίνεται -υποκειμενικά- να πάει κόντρα σ' αυτήν την πολιτική. Γιατί μην μου πεις ότι μπορώ να ποστάρω ό,τι χαροποιεί *εμένα*. Αν αύριο γυρίσουμε στην δραχμή και το ποστάρω στα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα, τι ακριβώς θα συμβεί στην δημοσίευσή μου;

Για να μην πεταχτεί κανείς να σχολιάσει το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, να δηλώσω ότι δεν θα το θεωρούσα αισιόδοξο μήνυμα. Παράδειγμα είναι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Μα η αποθέωση της υποκειμενικότητας είναι το συγκεκριμένο νήμα με τον ανορθόγραφο τίτλο. Και φυσικά μπορείς να κοτσάρεις εκεί τη δική σου υποκειμενική αισιοδοξία. Αν θεωρήσω απαραίτητο να το σχολιάσω αυτό που σε χαροποιεί, θα σου βάλω πάγο σε άλλο νήμα, μην ανησυχείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί κάτι που εγώ θεωρώ αισιόδοξο μπορεί να είναι απαισιόδοξο για τους διαχειριστές, οπότε και θα διαγραφεί ή θα μεταφερθεί.


Αυτό, πώς το συμπεραίνεις; Γράψε πρώτα κάτι που εσύ (έστω και αν είσαι ο μοναδικός στον κόσμο) θεωρείς αισιόδοξο και έλα μετά να κάνεις τα παράπονά σου για κακομεταχείριση--αν την έχεις υποστεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2014)

Μα νομίζω ότι απ' την αρχή του νήματος προειδοποιείς ότι αυτό δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί. Λες "Προτείνω να τα ρίχνουμε όλα εδώ μέσα. Όχι αυτά που ίσως προκαλέσουν σε κάποιους τη διάθεση να ειρωνευτούν". Το ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να σβηστεί η υποκειμενική μου αισιοδοξία αν δεν είναι *τελείως αντίθετη* π.χ. στης Παλάβρας. Ακόμη και τότε, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα σβηστεί αλλά θα μεταφερθεί σε νέο νήμα. Θέλω να είμαι δίκαιος και ακριβής στις αντιρρήσεις μου. Απλά, για μένα, είτε μεταφερθεί είτε σβηστεί είναι ανισότιμη μεταχείριση απόψεων -ξαναλέω: δικαίωμα του φόρουμ. Προσωπικά αυτό με λυπεί, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι -θα έπρεπε να- ενδιαφέρει κανέναν αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό, πώς το συμπεραίνεις; Γράψε πρώτα κάτι που εσύ (έστω και αν είσαι ο μοναδικός στον κόσμο) θεωρείς αισιόδοξο και έλα μετά να κάνεις τα παράπονά σου για κακομεταχείριση--αν την έχεις υποστεί.



Δεν μίλησα για κακομεταχείριση, μίλησα για άνιση μεταχείριση, την οποία δεν θεωρώ υποχρέωση του φόρουμ και άρα δεν θα μπορούσα να την βλέπω ως κακομεταχείριση. Την υπόθεσή μου δεν θέλω να την τεστάρω, ευχαριστώ. Δεν έχω διάθεση για περαιτέρω. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνει μια διακριτική μετακίνηση με την αιτιολογία ότι είναι θέμα προς αναλυτικότερη συζήτηση ή που δεν ταιριάζει στο πνεύμα του νήματος. Επίσης υπάρχει η εκδοχή να μην μετακινηθεί, γιατί μόλις έκανα ιστορία γι' αυτό ακριβώς. Υποψιάζομαι, εξάλλου, ότι όποια δημοσίευση κάνω μελλοντικά στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα -κάτι που δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί- και φαντάζει αρνητική, θα θεωρηθεί ότι την έκανα από αντίδραση.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2014)

Kαταλαβαίνω πλήρως τον Ελληγενή. Μάλιστα περίμενα και το δικό μου σχόλιο αποπάνω από το σχόλιό του να έχει την ίδια μεταχέιρηση, αλλά ίσως ο μοδεράτορας εκείνη την ώρα κοιμόταν και δεν το πρόσεξε. :laugh:
Η συζήτηση όμως έχει ξαναγίνει στο νήμα με τα τα αισιόδοξα και είχαμε καταλήξει στον σκουπιδοτενεκέ με τα απαισιόδοξα. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι χωρίς να θέλει κανείς να είναι απαισιόδοξος, οι πιο πολλές "αισιόδοξες ειδήσεις" είναι υποκειμενικά αισιόδοξες, κι έχουν πολλά ναι μεν, αλλά. Εγώ προτιμώ να τις βλέπω σαν αφορμή για συζήτηση και πολλές φορές έχω ξεκινήσει να γράφω τα ναιμεναλλά μου και τα έχω παρατησει γιατι ξέρω ότι θα ακολουθήσει μήνυμα της Παλάβρας* σε βλοσυρό ύφος, που θα μου λέει ότι το μήνυμα μου θα καταστραφεί μετά από Χ χρόνο λόγω της ακαταλληλότητάς του. :huh:
Οι αντιδράσεις σαν του Ελληγενή είναι φυσικά αναμενόμενες για έναν και μόνο λόγο: το ύφος. Κανένας δεν θέλει να αισθάνεται σαν τον άταχτο μαθητή της τάξης που τον βάζουν τιμωρία. Πάω στοίχημα ότι δεν θα υπήρχε αυτό το νήμα αν ο Ελληγενής λάμβανε κανένα σχόλιο που έλεγε "έλα βρε παιδί, δεν είπαμε μην το χαλάμε; Άστους να λένε ό,τι θέλουνε, δε βαριέσαι. Ορίστε, με αναγκάζεις τώρα να το σβύσω. Μην το ξανακάνεις βρε παλιόπαιδο, γιατί έχω κι άλλες δουλειές και δεν τις προλαβαίνω όλες, άντε..."
;)

* Πάντα η Παλ είναι, το οποίο επί τη ευκαιρία με κάνει να έχω την εξής απορία: στη μοιρασιά των μοδερατικών καθηκόντων η Παλ έχει αναλάβει Γενική Διαγραφέας ή τυχαίνουν μόνο στη βάρδια της παρεκτροπές (αν είναι το δέυτερο, αξίζει να μελετηθεί η σύμπτωση, μπας και βγει κανα πιριβιουντπέιπερ).


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καταλαβαίνω ότι τα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα είναι μια ανορθογραφία στο πνεύμα των ημερών (μηνών; ετών; ) αλλά τώρα θα τα έχουμε ανάγκη περισσότερο από ποτέ. Προτείνω να τα ρίχνουμε όλα εδώ μέσα. Όχι αυτά που ίσως προκαλέσουν σε κάποιους τη διάθεση να ειρωνευτούν (όπως έγινε με τη Νάνα Μούσχουρη, που παραιτήθηκε από τη σύνταξη της ευρωβουλευτίνας). *Αλλά ακόμα κι αν κάποιος νιώθει καλύτερα με κάτι που διάβασε, ας μην έρθουν οι κυνικοί να του τη σπάσουν. Έξω οι τρώλοι*! *
> 
> Τέλος, ας μην έρθουν να γιορτάσουν εδώ οι κερδισμένοι του αποψινού ντέρμπι. Ο σκοπός του νήματος θα είναι να σκορπίσει ένα χαμόγελο σε _όλους_.
> 
> * Η πρότασή μου για τη μετάφραση των trolls. Ο νοών νοείτω.



Τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνετε απ' αυτό το αρχικό ποστ του νήματος;

Γιατί πρέπει παντού, σε όλα τα νήματα, να έχουμε γκρίνιες και ναιμεναλλά και ατέρμονες και άσκοπες αντιπαραθέσεις και ψειρίσματα και διυλίσεις του κώνωπα; 

Δεν αναλογεί και στη Λεξιλογία ένα (με κεφαλαία ΕΝΑ, φωναχτά) νήμα αμαγάριστο, όπου να φοράμε μόνο την καλή, χαμογελαστή μας φάτσα και αποκλειστικά να αισιοδοξούμε;

Είναι τόσο δύσκολο ν' ανοίξετε μόνοι σας ένα νήμα σε άλλο χώρο να σχολιάσετε ό,τι σας πειράζει, να εκφράσετε εκεί τις αντιρρήσεις σας; Σας το απαγόρεψε κανείς; Ή μήπως πρέπει η παρέμβασή σας να κλέψει οπωσδήποτε την παράσταση;

Κι επειδή βλέπω να εντοπίζεται η «κακία» στο πρόσωπο της Παλάβρας, να το προσωποποιήσω κι εγώ. Στον Ελληγεννή αναφέρομαι και στην SBE.

Όποιος νομίζει πως άλλη δουλειά δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε από το να ξεμπλέκουμε την κάθε μπλεξά του και να καθόμαστε να τον καλοπιάνουμε για τα αυτονόητα, είναι βαθιά νυχτωμένος. 

Κι εγώ φουρκισμένος. Try me.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Κι εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω τι δεν είναι κατανοητό. Αυτή η περίφημη «ελευθερία του λόγου» έχει γίνει οδοστρωτήρας. SBE, τι σε εμπόδισε να φτιάξεις ολόκληρο νήμα για το «ναιμεναλλά» σου; Πρέπει να επικαλούμαστε την ελευθερία του λόγου στο συγκείμενό της, όχι διαστρεβλώνοντας το γεγονός ότι υπήρχε και υπάρχει μια διατυπωμένη παράκληση στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα και κάθε ελευθερία να σχολιαστούν απόψεις σε άλλα νήματα. Κάθε άλλη συζήτηση πέρα από αυτά τα στοιχειώδη είναι στο πλαίσιο «κουβέντα να γίνεται».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2014)

Η SBE, ως συνήθως, κατάλαβε τον λόγο της αντίδρασής μου. Άρα, θα μπορούσα με την σειρά μου να ρωτήσω κι εγώ: τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνετε που καταλαβαίνει η SBE;

Πολύ εύκολα βλέπω να λέτε ότι έχουμε την δυνατότητα να εκφράσουμε τις αντιρρήσεις μας αλλού. Αυτό μόνο κατά περίπτωση μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμο, τις περισσότερες φορές το ποστ που θέλουμε να σχολιάσουμε είναι τόσο συγκεκριμένο που το να ανοίξουμε νήμα μόνο και μόνο γι' αυτό συνιστά μονομανία, εμμονή και μπορεί άνετα να θεωρηθεί μικρότητα, κακία, ακόμα και εμπάθεια, αν γίνει αρκετές φορές. Τις περισσότερες, δε, φορές, το ποστ που γράφουμε δεν έχει την δυναμική να μετατραπεί σε πλήρη συζήτηση ούτε έχουμε τέτοιον σκοπό, άρα το να ανοίγουμε νέα νήματα της μιας δημοσίευσης φαντάζει άσκοπο και για έναν τρίτο παρατηρητή προδίδει μικροπρέπεια: "κοίτα, ο Ελληγεννής άνοιξε νέο νήμα για να κάνει μόνο μια δημοσίευση και να του την πει".

Η λύση του να εκφράζουμε τις αντιρρήσεις μας σε συγκεντρωτικό νήμα είναι ακόμα χειρότερη, γιατί θα είναι ένα νήμα στιγματισμένο ως "γκρίνιες", πάλι υποβιβάζοντας τις δεύτερες σκέψεις και διαφορετικές απόψεις και επιφυλάξεις σε επίπεδο γκρίνιας.

Εκτός των άλλων, τι να πω, ίσως είμαι ηλίθιος και γι' αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς το άνοιγμα νέου νήματος που να φέρνει αντιρρήσεις στην αρχική δημοσίευση δεν θεωρείται γκρίνια, ναιμεναλλά και δεν του την χαλάει του άλλου. Αν είναι μέσα στο ίδιο νήμα τα κάνει όλα αυτά, αλλά σε παρθένο νήμα μπορεί η ίδια δημοσίευση να θεωρηθεί μη γκρίνια, εποικοδομητικός διάλογος και να μην την χαλάει σε κανέναν; Ο μόνος λόγος για να μην του την χαλάει είναι ότι, εφόσον είναι απομονωμένη δημοσίευση, μπορεί κάλλιστα να την αγνοήσει. Κάτι σαν "πάρε τον χώρο σου να παίξεις και μην μας ενοχλείς". Αλλά είμαι ανοιχτός σε άλλες ερμηνείες, επειδή προφανώς είμαι ηλίθιος και δεν καταλαβαίνω. Πώς γίνεται η ίδια αντίρρηση να σ'την χαλάει στο ίδιο νήμα αλλά όχι αλλού;


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Εμένα το όνειρό μου ήταν πάντα να έχω ένα δωμάτιο σαν αυτά, αλλά η μαμά μου δεν μου έκανε το χατίρι, και τώρα έρχεστε εσείς και μου χαλάτε το όνειρο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτή η περίφημη «ελευθερία του λόγου» έχει γίνει οδοστρωτήρας.



Αυτό θα μπορούσαν να το έχουν πει και τύποι τους οποίους είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν έχεις ιδιαίτερα σε υπόληψη. Και βασικά το έχουν πει, περιμένουν αυτήν την στιγμή να δικαστούν.

Η ελευθερία του λόγου τελειώνει εκεί που σκόπιμα προσβάλλεις και συκοφαντείς κάποιον. Οτιδήποτε άλλο συνιστά περιορισμό της ελευθερίας του λόγου. Σε έναν ιδιόκτητο χώρο, όμως, δεν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης υποχρεωμένος να αφήνει τους πάντες να έχουν ελευθερία λόγου. Κι αυτός ο χώρος είναι ιδιόκτητος. Έχεις το δικαίωμα να περιορίζεις την ελευθερία του λόγου, όπου θες, χωρίς να σου την λέει κανείς. Αλλά δεν μπορείς να λες ότι δεν την περιορίζεις και απλά βάζεις φρένο στην ασυδοσία, γιατί εδώ δεν συζητάμε για τέτοιου είδους δημοσιεύσεις. Μιλάμε απλώς για αντίθετες απόψεις. Με το παραπάνω δεν λέω τίποτα άλλο από το να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους. Δεν χρειάζεσαι περισσότερη δικαιολογία από το "δεν γουστάρω ρε αδερφέ στο ίδιο νήμα", οπότε δεν βλέπω γιατί νιώθεις την ανάγκη να το δικαιολογήσεις με το ότι είναι σύμφωνο με πανανθρώπινες θεωρήσεις περί ελευθερίας λόγου. Δεν είναι κι ούτε οφείλει να είναι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> ...
> Πολύ εύκολα βλέπω να λέτε ότι έχουμε την δυνατότητα να εκφράσουμε τις αντιρρήσεις μας αλλού. Αυτό μόνο κατά περίπτωση μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμο, τις περισσότερες φορές το ποστ που θέλουμε να σχολιάσουμε είναι τόσο συγκεκριμένο που το να ανοίξουμε νήμα μόνο και μόνο γι' αυτό συνιστά μονομανία, εμμονή και μπορεί άνετα να θεωρηθεί μικρότητα, κακία, ακόμα και εμπάθεια, αν γίνει αρκετές φορές. Τις περισσότερες, δε, φορές, το ποστ που γράφουμε δεν έχει την δυναμική να μετατραπεί σε πλήρη συζήτηση ούτε έχουμε τέτοιον σκοπό, άρα το να ανοίγουμε νέα νήματα της μιας δημοσίευσης φαντάζει άσκοπο και για έναν τρίτο παρατηρητή προδίδει μικροπρέπεια: "κοίτα, ο Ελληγεννής άνοιξε νέο νήμα για να κάνει μόνο μια δημοσίευση και να του την πει".
> ...



Για το συγκεκριμένο νήμα με τα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα συζητάμε, για «τη σάλα» αν θέλεις, όχι για όλο το σπίτι (τα υπόλοιπα νήματα τα αγνοώ αυτή τη στιγμή, παρότι μπορώ να φέρω παραδείγματα όχι και τόσο αθλητικής συμπεριφοράς και από αλλού, δεν θέλω όμως να σκαλίσω τα περασμένα-ξεχασμένα, ό,τι έγινε έγινε, άσ' τα αξεκαθάριστα). Για τη σέντρα λέμε, εκεί που ακόμα και οι θανάσιμοι αντίπαλοι δίνουν τα χέρια χαμογελώντας, εκεί που όλοι δείχνουν τη μεγαλοψυχία τους, όχι για όλο το γήπεδο που με το σφύριγμα της έναρξης γίνεται το μάλε-βράσε. Ούτε για την εξέδρα.




Hellegennes said:


> Εκτός των άλλων, τι να πω, ίσως είμαι ηλίθιος και γι' αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς το άνοιγμα νέου νήματος που να φέρνει αντιρρήσεις στην αρχική δημοσίευση δεν θεωρείται γκρίνια, ναιμεναλλά και δεν του την χαλάει του άλλου. Αν είναι μέσα στο ίδιο νήμα τα κάνει όλα αυτά, αλλά σε παρθένο νήμα μπορεί η ίδια δημοσίευση να θεωρηθεί μη γκρίνια, εποικοδομητικός διάλογος και να μην την χαλάει σε κανέναν; Ο μόνος λόγος για να μην του την χαλάει είναι ότι, εφόσον είναι απομονωμένη δημοσίευση, μπορεί κάλλιστα να την αγνοήσει. Κάτι σαν "πάρε τον χώρο σου να παίξεις και μην μας ενοχλείς". Αλλά είμαι ανοιχτός σε άλλες ερμηνείες, επειδή προφανώς είμαι ηλίθιος και δεν καταλαβαίνω. Πώς γίνεται η ίδια αντίρρηση να σ'την χαλάει στο ίδιο νήμα αλλά όχι αλλού;



Όπως γίνεται να σε πειράζει όταν κάποιος κλαίει σε γάμο ή γελάει σε κηδεία. Κάθε πράμα στον καιρό του και στον τόπο του.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2014)

Κοιτάζοντας τις τρεις τελευταίες σελίδες του Εσιόδοξου νήματος, βλέπω ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουν σβηστεί τα μηνύματα 182-194, 201-203, οπότε δεν τηρούνται και τόσο αυστηρά οι κανόνες, που σημαίνει ότι κάποιος δεν έχει πολύ καλή διάθεση σήμερα. Και να σκεφτείς ότι η πανσέληνος ήταν προχτές...  Παρεμπιπτόντως, το 205 που ήταν δικό μου, σβήστηκε μαζί με του Ελληγενή ή αφού έγραψα το πιο πάνω μήνυμα που λέω ότι περίμενα να σβηστεί;

Για να απαντήσω στον Νίκελ: τίποτα δεν με εμπόδισε, απλά δε βλέπω γιατί να γεμίζουμε νήματα του ενός μηνύματος. Επίσης στο προηγούμενό μου ίσως δεν το έκανα τόσο ξεκάθαρο όσο θα έπρεπε το ότι έχει σημασία το ύφος. Οπότε το ξαναλέω: *έχει σημασία το ύφος.* Προσωπικά αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι αρκετά μεγάλο κορίτσι και παίρνω από λόγια, οπότε αυτή η αντιμετώπιση:



δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου αστεία, αλλά ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητική και ανάγωγη και κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει θέση εδώ. Και δεν είναι δυνατόν μόνο εγώ να το βλέπω έτσι, αλλά για να μην μετριάζεται το σώου της ανάγωγης και επιθετικής "επαναφοράς στην τάξη", πάει να πει ότι συμφωνούν όλοι με αυτό το ύφος. Που λυπάμαι αλλά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

daeman said:


> Για το συγκεκριμένο νήμα με τα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα συζητάμε.



Κι αυτό το κομμάτι μου που παραθέτεις για το συγκεκριμένο νήμα μιλάει, όχι γενικά. Νομίζω ότι είναι ξεκάθαρο. Ξαναδιάβασέ το και πες μου αν έχεις κάποια αντίρρηση και ποια είναι αυτή.



daeman said:


> Όπως γίνεται να σε πειράζει όταν κάποιος κλαίει σε γάμο ή γελάει σε κηδεία. Κάθε πράμα στον καιρό του και στον τόπο του.



Α, δηλαδή αν πας σε κηδεία συγγενικού σου προσώπου, στην οποία να παρίσταμαι, και αργότερα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο και ξεκαρδιστώ στα γέλια όταν αναφερθούμε στην κηδεία, εσένα δεν θα σε πειράξει.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 20, 2014)

[Mode="ξεπροβάλλει το κεφάλι της απ' το πηγάδι"]χουμ χουμ...να τολμήσω να πω ότι την έχουμε ξανακάνει αυτή τη συζήτηση στα περί τρολ. Εγώ θα ξαναπώ ότι δεν θεωρώ τον Ελληγεννή και την SBE τρολ. Τους θεωρώ από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα μέλη εδώ μέσα. Μπορεί πολλές φορές να διαβάζω κάτι που γράφουν και να roll my eyes ή να διαφωνώ ή να χαμογελάσω γιατί ακριβώς περίμενα ότι, ναι, δεν έπαιζε, θα αντιδρούσε το πνεύμα αντιλογίας :twit: αλλά θεωρώ ότι ακριβώς γι' αυτό έχουν εμπλουτίσει πολλές φορές το φόρουμ και έχουν συνεισφέρει σε πολλές συζητήσεις, ακόμα και με απόψεις που η πλειονότητα τις απορρίπτει. (Αυτό είναι το ωραίο! Άσε που τον τελευταίο καιρό με βρίσκω να συμφωνώ ανησυχητικά συχνά με τον Ελληγεννή. Είναι σοβαρό, γιατρέ μου;:twit:) Το φόρουμ εξάλλου είναι σαν ένα καλό κόμικ ή ένα καλό βιβλίο. Έχει πολλούς χαρακτήρες, καλούς, κακούς, γοητευτικούς, μυστήριους, κτλ κτλ. Δεν θα είχε ενδιαφέρον ένα βιβλίο όπου όοολοι θα ήταν τα "καλά" παιδιά και όλοι θα ήταν ήρεμοι και αγαπημένοι.  Boooring! Ενώ τώρα, είμαστε με τα ωραία μας! Με τις γκρίνιες μας, με τις αγάπες μας, με τα καλύτερά μας! Μην τρελαίνεστε. Εγώ μας γουστάρω πολύ![/ξαναμπαίνει στο πηγάδι]


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Για να ονομαστεί κάποιος τρολ, πρέπει να έχει διάθεση να τρολάρει, δηλαδή να παίξει, να κοροϊδέψει ή ξεκάθαρα να ενοχλήσει. Έχω ξαναπεί ότι μ' *αρέσει* να τρολάρω και ότι δεν το έχω κάνει *ποτέ *εδώ μέσα. Χαίρομαι πάντως με την άποψη της Ναυσ... της Όλιβερ. :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2014)

Εγώ ανησυχώ γιατί το 2014 βλέπω να συμφωνώ σε πολλά με τον Ελληγενή που το 2013 τον έβρισκα λίγο υπερβολικό. 
(κι ακόμα δεν έχω δει τον Καζαμία, να δω τι λέει για το ζήτημα)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ ανησυχώ γιατί το 2014 βλέπω να συμφωνώ σε πολλά με τον Ελληγενή που το 2013 τον έβρισκα λίγο υπερβολικό.
> (κι ακόμα δεν έχω δει τον Καζαμία, να δω τι λέει για το ζήτημα)



Συναντιόμαστε στο περιήλιο. Σε έξι μήνες θα μεγαλώσει η διάσταση των απόψεών μας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Έχω αφήσει πολλά και διάφορα ασχολίαστα από τα πιο πάνω, αλλά ή θα τα σχολιάσω άλλη φορά, π.χ. με την ευκαιρία παρόμοιου καβγά, ή, το πιθανότερο, θα τα ξεχάσω. Αλλά δεν ήξερα πού να βάλω το παρακάτω και ύστερα σκέφτηκα τα «Απαισιόδοξα μηνύματα». Να αποκτήσει ουσία ο τίτλος.


*Τα βλέπουν όλα μαύρα*
Απαισιόδοξοι και ανασφαλείς οι πολίτες, «δείχνει» έρευνα της Public Issue

Αθήνα
Ανασφάλεια, χαμηλές προσδοκίες και απαξίωση του κράτους είναι τα βασικά στοιχεία που κυριαρχούν στην ελληνική κοινωνία, σύμφωνα με έρευνα της Public Issue.

Από την «έρευνα πολιτικής συγκυρίας» που πραγματοποίησε από 8 - 13 Ιανουαρίου η Public Issue και δημοσιεύεται στην Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών, προκύπτει ότι σε ποσοστό 75% οι πολίτες δηλώνουν ανασφαλείς, σε ποσοστό 70% εκτιμούν ότι τα πράγματα πηγαίνουν «στη λάθος κατεύθυνση», ενώ η πλειοψηφία (29%) θεωρεί ότι η κρίση θα κρατήσει «περισσότερο από 10 χρόνια».

Ειδικότερα, στην ερώτηση για το μέλλον τους, το 75% δηλώνει ότι αισθάνεται ανασφάλεια, ενώ το αντίθετο δηλώνει το 22%.

Το 70% θεωρεί ότι «στην Ελλάδα τα πράγματα πηγαίνουν σε λάθος κατεύθυνση», το 22% «στη σωστή κατεύθυνση», ενώ το 5% «ούτε στη σωστή, ούτε στη λάθος κατεύθυνση».

Σε ό,τι αφορά την διάρκεια της κρίσης, το 1% απαντά ότι θα κρατήσει ακόμη ένα εξάμηνο, το 6% ακόμη έναν χρόνο, το 8% ακόμη δύο χρόνια, το 9% ακόμη τρία χρόνια, το 3% ακόμη τέσσερα χρόνια, το 15% ακόμη πέντε χρόνια, το 22% από έξι έως 10 χρόνια ακόμη και το 29% περισσότερα από 10 χρόνια ακόμη.

Σε ερώτηση για τα συναισθήματά τους σε σχέση με αυτά που συμβαίνουν τον τελευταίο χρόνο στη χώρα, απαντούν: Οργή/ αγανάκτηση το 31%, απογοήτευση το 14%, ανησυχία/ άγχος το 13%, ντροπή το 10%, λύπη/ στεναχώρια το 7%, αδιαφορία το 2%, τίποτα από όλα αυτά το 2%, όλα αυτά το 18%.

Επιπλέον, το 43% θεωρεί ότι το κράτος δουλεύει χειρότερα από ότι πέντε χρόνια πριν, ενώ το αντίθετο εκτιμά το 26%.

Στην ερώτηση ποια παράταξη μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει καλύτερα την κρίση, η Δεξιά ή η Αριστερά, απαντούν: «καμιά από τις δυο» το 41%, «η Δεξιά» το 25%, «η Αριστερά» το 24%, «το κέντρο» το 1%.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231288742

Αυτό το τελευταίο, με την πόλωση τού 25%-24%, την απόγνωση τού 41% και το 1% του Κέντρου, είναι η πιο απαισιόδοξη αποτύπωση που θα μπορούσε να φανταστεί κανείς.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το τελευταίο, με την πόλωση τού 25%-24% [...] και το 1% του Κέντρου, είναι η πιο απαισιόδοξη αποτύπωση που θα μπορούσε να φανταστεί κανείς.



Αν τώρα διαφωνήσω σ' αυτό (μια και δεν πιστεύω στην ύπαρξη καν «Κέντρου»)
α) το ποστ θα μετακινηθεί στα _εσιόδοξα μηνύματα_
ή
β) θα μου την πείτε γιατί χαλάω την απαισιοδοξία;

Πλάκα κάνω  :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2014)

Εσείς που δεν πιστεύετε στην ύπαρξη Κέντρου, δεν έχετε πρόβλημα. Ή αισιόδοξα θα τα βλέπετε ή απαισιόδοξα, νήμα πάντως θα έχετε.

Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε νήμα για Χλιαρά Μηνύματα ή κάπως έτσι... Πώς το λέμε το ποτήρι που δεν το βλέπουμε ούτε μισοάδειο ούτε μισογεμάτο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2014)

Όλα τα ποτήρια γεμάτα είναι. Απλώς ποικίλλει η αναλογία υγρού προς αέριο περιεχόμενο....


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πώς το λέμε το ποτήρι που *δεν το βλέπουμε* ούτε μισοάδειο ούτε μισογεμάτο;


-Αόρατο! :twit: :twit:



> Όλα τα ποτήρια γεμάτα είναι. Απλώς ποικίλλει η αναλογία υγρού προς αέριο περιεχόμενο....


Χαχαχαχα! Πολύ καλό σε βρίσκω!!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα
> 
> Έχω αφήσει πολλά και διάφορα ασχολίαστα από τα πιο πάνω, αλλά ή θα τα σχολιάσω άλλη φορά, π.χ. με την ευκαιρία παρόμοιου καβγά...



Ποιου καβγά;



drsiebenmal said:


> Όλα τα ποτήρια γεμάτα είναι. Απλώς ποικίλλει η αναλογία υγρού προς αέριο περιεχόμενο....



Επιτέλους, λίγη φυσική λογική σ' αυτό το φόρουμ.

Θα ταίριαζε και το "το πόσο γεμάτο ή άδειο είναι το ποτήρι είναι θέμα οπτικής που κι αυτή είναι πάντα ρευστή".


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2014)

Ορίστε, άλλο ένα απαισιόδοξο: Μαζική σφαγή δελφινιών στην Ιαπωνία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ορίστε, άλλο ένα απαισιόδοξο: Μαζική σφαγή δελφινιών στην Ιαπωνία.



Τα δικά μας να μη σφάξουνε, μπορεί να τα χρειαστούμε. Γιατί εγώ θυμήθηκα την ιστορία του Ηρόδοτου για τον Αρίωνα:

Κάποτε, ο Αρίων αποφάσισε να ταξιδέψει στη Σικελία για τα προς το ζην. Εκεί, αφού με την τέχνη του μάζεψε πολλά χρήματα και πλούτη, ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι της επιστροφής μ’ ένα κορινθιακό πλοίο. Κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού οι ναύτες αποφάσισαν να τον ληστέψουν και να τον πετάξουν στη θάλασσα. Ο Αρίων προσφέρθηκε να τους δώσει χρήματα για να σώσει τη ζωή του, αλλά εις μάτην. Τότε, τους παρακάλεσε να του κάνουν μια τελευταία χάρη. Να τον αφήσουν να τραγουδήσει πριν από το θάνατό του. Οι ναύτες δέχθηκαν. Ο Αρίων, αφού φόρεσε τα καλά του, πήρε την κιθάρα στα χέρια του, στάθηκε στην πλώρη του καραβιού και τραγούδησε τον «όρθιο νόμο», έναν ύμνο προς τον θεό Απόλλωνα. Ένα δελφίνι, που εθεωρείτο το ιερό ζώο του Απόλλωνα, τον πήρε στη ράχη του και τον έβγαλε στο ακρωτήριο Ταίναρο. Από εκεί, ο Αρίων πήγε πεζός στην Κόρινθο, όπου ανέφερε τα καθέκαστα στον Περίανδρο. Αυτός, αφού πρώτα επαλήθευσε τα όσα του είχε εξιστορήσει ο Αρίων, διέταξε τη σύλληψη των Κορίνθιων, που εν τω μεταξύ είχαν επιστρέψει στην Κόρινθο και να θανατωθούν.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αρίων


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτός ... διέταξε *τη σύλληψη* των Κορίνθιων, ... *και να θανατωθούν*.


Τι σόι σύνταξη είναι αυτή; mg:

Από την άλλη, θα ήθελα να μάθω τι παίρνει το 1% των ερωτηθέντων της δημοσκόπησης, που πιστεύει ότι η κρίση θα τελειώσει σε έξι μήνες. Γιατί φαίνεται δραστικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2014)

Το post του nickel, πάντως, είναι για τα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα. Δείχνει ότι οι Έλληνες αποκτούν σιγά-σιγά σντίληψη του τι συμβαίνει.

Βέβαια η ερώτηση για το πόσο θα κρατήσει η κρίση είναι λάθος, γιατί αν ρωτούσαν όλους αυτούς να ορίσουν τι καταλαβαίνουν μ' αυτό, όταν λένε ότι θα κρατήσει 6 μήνες ή 10 χρόνια, είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα έπαιρναν ανάμεικτες απαντήσεις και πολλές απ' αυτές δεν θα είχαν καν να κάνουν με την κρίση. Ο μέσος Έλληνας αντιλαμβάνεται ότι κρίση είναι η ύπαρξη υψηλού ποσοστού ανεργίας, κακών κοινωνικών συνθηκών και υψηλής φορολογίας. Δηλαδή αντιλαμβάνεται ότι κρίση είναι όλο το σκηνικό από την αρχή μέχρι την ανάκαμψη. Στην πραγματικότητα η κρίση αφορά ένα πολύ μικρότερο χρονικό διάστημα σε σχέση με την ανάκαμψη, η οποία μπορεί να κρατήσει και 20 χρόνια. Το τέλος της κρίσης δεν συμπίπτει με την επαναφορά στην πρότερη κατάσταση. Το τέλος της κρίσης είναι σαν το σβήσιμο μιας φωτιάς. Ούτε τα δάση ούτε τα κτήρια "ξανανιώνουν" αμέσως μετά το σβήσιμο.


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 10, 2014)

Πόσο χαίρομαι που χάρη σε εσένα Hellegennes (δεν μπορώ να σε πώ Έλλη γιατί έτσι λένε τη φίλη μου :blush:) δημιουργήθηκε αυτό το μήνυμα!
Να μπορώ να πώ κι εγώ τις μαυρίλες που συναντάω χωρίς ενοχές!

Λοιπόν σήμερα είχα την εξής συζήτηση με μαθητή μου (ετών 8) την ώρα που μάζευα τετράδια:
-Τί διαφορά έχει το Κραβ μαγκά Γιωργάκη απο τις άλλες πολεμικές τέχνες; (μου έχει νωρίτερα πεί οτι έχει μάθημα Κραβ μαγκά μετά το δικό μας μάθημα και πάντα προσπαθώ να δείχνω ενδιαφέρον για αυτά που κάνουν)
-Κυρία άμα το μάθεις με πολύ λίγες κινήσεις ρίχνεις κάτω αλλοδαπούς.
-Γιατί να θέλεις να χτυπήσεις αλλοδαπούς;
-Γιατί έρχονται στη χώρα μας και κάνουν εγκλήματα. 

Εξαιρετικά καλός μαθητής με μαμά συνάδελφο. Τί να πώ; 

Έχουμε μπεί στο 2014 και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, παιδεία μηδέν


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 10, 2014)

seaofdreams said:


> -Κυρία άμα το μάθεις με πολύ λίγες κινήσεις ρίχνεις κάτω αλλοδαπούς.


Για να ρίχνεις και ημεδαπούς, υπάρχει καμιά τέχνη; :laugh:

Απορία: τι εννοείς "καλός" μαθητής;


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 10, 2014)

Ένα παιδί μελετηρό, που δεν κάνει φασαρία στην τάξη, που δεν είναι επιθετικό.
Επιπλέον είναι ένα παιδί που δεν έχει δείξει ποτέ να ξεχωρίζει κάποιο συμμαθητή του έναντι κάποιου άλλου, δεν είναι ποτέ αγενής και έχει χιούμορ. 

Για τους ημεδαπούς δίκιο έχεις...δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2014)

Μα υπάρχει ιδανική απάντηση σε αυτό: «Μπράβο, Γιωργάκη! Το ξέρεις ότι αυτή είναι μια από τις πιο αποτελεσματικές και θανατηφόρες πολεμικές τέχνες έτσι; Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι είναι τόσο καλή, τη δημιούργησε ένας Εβραίος συνδυάζοντας τα καλύτερα στοιχεία από όλες τις πολεμικές τέχνες! Τη χρησιμοποιεί και ο ισραηλινός στρατός!» 

Υ.Γ. Δεν εννοώ κοροϊδευτικά τίποτα από τα παραπάνω, το Κραβ Μαγκά ενδείκνυται για αυτοάμυνα ιδίως επειδή έχει τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά: Krav Maga.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2014)

Αυτή η πολεμική τέχνη έχει γίνει μόδα τελευταία στον ελληνόφωνο χώρο ή μου φαίνεται;

Παλ, το παιδί θα σου απαντούσε: βεβαίως, γιατί κι οι Ισραηλινοί έχουν αλλοδαπούς στη χώρα τους. 
Μ'άλλα λόγια δεν πάνε μαζί τα δύο που προσπαθείς να συνδέσεις. Ξέρω ένα σωρό Έλληνες που θαυμάζουν την πολεμική αρετή του Ισραήλ, άσχετα από το τι πιστεύουν γενικά για τους "κακούς Εβράιους".
Τώρα, μιλάμε για παιδί οχτώ χρονών, που σημαίνει ότι επαναλαμβάνει αυτά που ακούει. Ποιός του έδωσε αυτή την εξήγηση; Ο εκπαιδευτής των πολεμικών τεχνών, μήπως;


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 10, 2014)

:lol:

Δίκιο έχεις Palavra αλλά αυτά τα διάβασα όταν μπήκα σπίτι και έψαξα στη Βικι δεν τα ήξερα πριν, απλά είχα ακούσει για αυτή την πολεμική τέχνη.

Εγώ του απάντησα (με ερώτηση) αν ξέρει πώς λένε τον Έλληνα που πάει στο εξωτερικό οι κάτοικοι της εκάστοτε χώρας. 
Με κοίταξε σκεπτικός και επειδή αργούσε του είπα "αλλοδαπό τον λένε" και σταμάτησα την κουβέντα εκεί.


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 10, 2014)

Για μένα SBE δεν έχει σημασία που το άκουσε, γιατί και πάλι αυτό σημαίνει οτι ο κόσμος ακόμα έτσι σκέφτεται. 
Ο κόσμος αυτός απο τον οποίο το άκουσε ο μικρός. 
Όντως νομίζω έχει γίνει μόδα 

Τώρα οτι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που κρατάνε σε κάθε κατάσταση μόνο το κομμάτι που τους βολεύει...ε ναι υπάρχουν.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2014)

Τα οχτάχρονα πάντως και παράγουν πρωτότυπη σκέψη και αναπτύσσουν και δικές τους συλλογιστικές, δεν είναι μόνον αναμεταδότες.


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 10, 2014)

Δεν αντιλέγω γιατί έχω δουλέψει με παιδιά στην πρακτική μου.
Γι' αυτό λυπάμαι διπλά...ό,τι κι απ'τα δύο αν συμβαίνει άσχημο είναι. 
Είτε το σκέφτηκε μόνος του είτε μεγαλώνει σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον καλό αποτέλεσμα δεν βλέπω...


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Τα οχτάχρονα πάντως και παράγουν πρωτότυπη σκέψη και αναπτύσσουν και δικές τους συλλογιστικές, δεν είναι μόνον αναμεταδότες.



Hear, hear, and hear them.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2014)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μιλήσουν αρνητικά για τους αλλοδαπούς (λέξη όχι καθημερινή, όπως και να το κάνουμε), χωρίς να έχει πει κανένας στο περιβάλλον τους τίποτα σχετικό;


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 11, 2014)

Μπορεί να έχουν ακούσει κάτι από την τηλεόραση όπως ακούμε όλοι αλλά στο σπίτι να μην έχει πεί κανείς κάτι αρνητικό. 
Το πώς το καταγράφει κάθε παιδί μέσα του και πού κατατάσσει την πληροφορία έχει να κάνει με την προσωπικότητα του παιδιού.
Μπορεί να είναι από τη φύση του ανταγωνιστικό ή όχι...(για παράδειγμα)
Θα μου πείς αιώνιο το ντιμπέιτ "φύση εναντίον ανατροφής" κι όμως τα παιδιά έχουν και δική τους προσωπικότητα, εμείς βοηθάμε στη διαμόρφωση. 
Δε θέλω να ακούγονται πομπώδη αυτά που λέω αλλά λόγω συνδυασμού διδασκαλίας και ψυχολογίας τα λέω με σχετική σιγουριά (σχετική γιατί εξελίξεις συμβαίνουν).

Πλέον θεωρώ ότι είναι λέξη καθημερινή μιας και τα τελευταία χρόνια λόγω του υψηλού ποσοστού συγκεκριμένου κόμματος γίνονται πιο συχνές συζητήσεις για αλλοδαπούς.


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2014)

Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι οχτάχρονο παιδί που δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ του κάτι αρνητικό για το Χ από το περιβάλλον του θα επηρεαστεί τόσο πολύ από την τηλεόραση (σε πολιτικές συζητήσεις ή ειδήσεις άραγε, που έχουν μεγάλη θεαματικότητα στα μικρά παιδιά; ). Δε λέω ότι δεν επηρεάζονται από την τηλεόραση, αλλά δεν είσαι η πρώτη που ρώτησε τι του αρέσει στο σπόρ, δεν άκουσε κανένας γονιός την απάντηση, ώστε να του την κόψει;


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2014)

Γι'αυτό υπέθεσα ότι πιο πιθανό είναι να ήρθε η απάντηση έτοιμη από κάποιον με θέση επιρροής. π.χ. το δάσκαλο του κραβ μαγκά.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2014)

SBE said:


> Παλ, το παιδί θα σου απαντούσε: βεβαίως, γιατί κι οι Ισραηλινοί έχουν αλλοδαπούς στη χώρα τους.


Έχεις το κληρονομικό χάρισμα, να υποθέσω;


Αν ο δάσκαλος του Κραβ Μαγκά του είπε τέτοιο πράγμα, τότε σημαίνει ότι η σχολή είναι από αυτές που εκπαιδεύουν μπράβους της νύχτας και χρυσαυγίτες (το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε). Επομένως, ο γονιός το ξέρει και τη διάλεξε - και για να προλάβω τα ναιμεναλλά, οι δάσκαλοι όταν πρωτοπάς σε μια σχολή σου κάνουν πλήρη ενημέρωση και καταλαβαίνεις πολύ καλά περί τίνος πρόκειται, ακόμα κι αν είσαι άσχετος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2014)

Από την κουβέντα απουσιάζουν αναφορές σ' έναν εξίσου σημαντικό επιδραστικό παράγοντα για τη σκέψη, τις συλλογιστικές και τις τοποθετήσεις ενός παιδιού: οι δικές του συζητήσεις (κι αλληλεπιδράσεις εν γένει) με ομήλικους και γενικότερα τον κύκλο του. Μέσω αυτών μπορεί να έρθει σε επαφή (1) με θέσεις τρίτων που δεν μας είναι ορατοί στον άμεσο κύκλο του, όπως λ.χ. πρόσωπα κύρους για ομήλικούς του, (2) με εκδηλώσεις peer pressure να διαμορφώσει ή να διατυπώνει προς τα έξω μια αποδεκτότερη κοινά θέση ή στάση, και (3) με πρωτότυπη σκέψη και συλλογιστικές ομήλικών του, επεξεργασμένες κατόπιν ή όχι και από το ίδιο το παιδί (συχνά και με βρόχους ανάδρασης). Τα παιδιά δεν είναι αυτόματα, ας μην τα υποτιμούμε τόσο πολύ. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 11, 2014)

seaofdreams said:


> Εγώ του απάντησα (με ερώτηση) αν ξέρει πως λένε τον Έλληνα που πάει στο εξωτερικό οι κάτοικοι της εκάστοτε χώρας.
> Με κοίταξε σκεπτικός και επειδή αργούσε του είπα "αλλοδαπό τον λένε" και σταμάτησα την κουβέντα εκεί.


Εξαιρετική αντίδραση, μπράβο!

Αν κατάλαβα καλά είσαι δασκάλα; Που σημαίνει ότι ίσως μπορείς να ενσωματώσεις στο μάθημα κάτι για το ρατσισμό ή ακόμη και να οργανώσεις κάποια εκδήλωση; Νομίζω ότι εκείνο το ωραίο γκράφιτι που έχει στη σελίδα της η ομάδα facebook "κάποτε οι μετανάστες ήμασταν εμείς" (φωτογραφία ενός τοίχου που γράφει: "οι παππούδες μας πρόσφυγες, οι γονείς μας μετανάστες, εμείς ρατσιστές;") θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει.


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 11, 2014)

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου Zazula. 
Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να έχω αυτές τις πληροφορίες αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ, λόγω διδασκαλίας σε φροντιστήριο τα βλέπω πολύ περιορισμένα τα παιδιά μου.
AoratiMelani ναι διδάσκω αλλά δεν μπορώ να πώ πολλά σε ένα φροντιστήριο δυστυχώς...κυρίως λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου και δεν έχω και αρκετές πληροφορίες για την ζωή τους στο σύνολο. 
Πόσα να μάθω μέσα σε μιάμιση ώρα όταν πρέπει να κάνω και μάθημα κιόλας; Αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το αφήσω κι ασχολίαστο γιατί ακούγανε και τα άλλα παιδιά.


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Έχεις το κληρονομικό χάρισμα, να υποθέσω;



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις. 
Υποθέτω ότι προσπαθείς να με προσβάλεις ή κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2014)

Ζαζ, ακόμα κι αν το παιδί έβγαλε μόνο του το συμπέρασμα ότι οι πολεμικές τέχνες χρησιμεύουν για να δέρνει αλλοδαπούς, χωρίς περιβάλλον στο οποίο κυκλοφορούν τέτοιες απόψεις δεν θα το έβγαζε το συμπέρασμα. 
Χωρίς να ξέρω την οικογένεια, η πρώτη σκέψη είναι ότι το άκουσε από το δάσκαλο. Μπορεί να το άκουσε από κανέναν οικογενειακό φίλο (νονό, θείο κλπ). Μπορεί να το άκουσε από μεγαλύτερο αδερφάκι ή από συμμαθητή ο οποίος το άκουσε από κάποιον δάσκαλο ή γονιό. Δέχομαι ότι το επεξεργάστηκε πριν το πει, αλλά δεν το έβγαλε από το μυαλό του εκ του μηδενός. Από κάποιον μεγάλο προέρχεται. 
Ο λόγος που υποψιάζομαι πρώτα τον δάσκαλο είναι γιατί υπήρξα κι εγώ μικρή αθλούμενη στην Ελλάδα κι οι προπονητές που θυμάμαι ήταν κάτι τύποι που δεν είχαν μάλλον καμία σχέση με παιδαγωγική ούτε με καλούς τρόπους και λεπτότητες. Οι πολεμικές τέχνες ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι μόνο ζεν και φιλοσοφία, μαζεύουν και πολλούς που απλώς θέλουν να δέρνουν κόσμο. Ε, βάλε συνδυασμό αυτά τα δύο, πιο ύποπτος μου φαίνεται ο προπονητής. 
Και γι'αυτό που λέει η Παλ: δεν ξέρω αν παραδειγματίζεσαι από τον εαυτό σου Παλ, αλλά ο πιο πολύς κόσμος δεν θεωρεί τις πολιτικές και κοινωνικές απόψεις του ιδιαίτερες. Αν είσαι προπονητής κι έρθει γονιός να γράψει το παιδί του στη σχολή σου θα τον ενημερώσεις για τη σχολή και τα μαθήματα και ό,τι άλλο ρωτήσει, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να πιάσετε κουβέντα για το τι ψηφίζετε, ούτε θα ρωτήσει κανένας τον άλλον τι γνώμη έχει για το μεταναστευτικό. Ομοίως ο γονιός θα ενδιαφερθεί για τα πρακτικά (ασφάλεια, κόσμια συμπεριφορά του προσωπικού, καθαριότητα κλπ) παρά για τις πολιτικές απόψεις του προπονητή, αφού ξέρει ότι δεν μπορεί να μεγαλώνει το παιδί του σε αποστειρωμένο περιβάλλον. 
Μόνο οι τελείως πωρωμένοι γονείς ενδιαφέρονται να βρίσκονται τα παιδιά τους συνέχεια με ομοϊδεάτες τους.


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 11, 2014)

Ας πάρουμε και ένα άλλο σενάριο...

Έχουμε ένα παιδί το οποίο είναι επιθετικό από την φύση του, θυμώνει εύκολα, δεν θέλει να μοιράζεται, σηκώνει το χέρι του για να ασκήσει βία κάθε φορά που αισθάνεται να θυμώνει γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να του μάθει να φέρεται. 
Ένα τέτοιο παιδί δεν χρειάζεται να βγάλει κανένα συμπέρασμα. Έχω δει παιδί δύο ετών να είναι τόσο επιθετικό με όλους (γονείς και ξένα παιδιά) που δεν το πίστευα!
Άμα αυτό το παιδί μάθει πολεμικές τέχνες...


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2014)

Το παιδί που είναι επιθετικό _με όλους_ δεν θα είναι επιθετικό μόνο με τους αλλοδαπούς.


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 13, 2014)

Το παιδί είπε για συγκεκριμένο λόγοότι θέλει να χτυπήσει αλλοδαπούς, όχι αόριστα ότι τον ενοχλεί η ύπαρξή τους.
Αν μάθει κραβ μαγκά και του φταίξει κάποιος Έλληνας στο μέλλον, δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει διαφορά...

Γενικότερα, όμως, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι ένα παιδί που είχε ανέκαθεν επιθετικές αντιδράσεις, κάποιες στιγμές θα στραφεί και εναντίον ομοϊδεατών, αν μάθει να διοχετεύει το θυμό του κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο (εφόσον έρθει σε σύγκρουση μαζί τους). 
Είναι θέμα προσωπικότητας του παιδιού και όχι γνώση πολεμικής τέχνης.


----------

